# New setup looking clean



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just moved into a new place with the girlfriend which obviously called for a proper coffee station. For £150 odd im chuffed









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

tobyjrn6 said:


> Just moved into a new place with the girlfriend which obviously called for a proper coffee station. For £150 odd im chuffed
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Looks very nice! Was it the Exobar for £25. Where was the cupboard from please? Nice also!


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Looks very nice! Was it the Exobar for £25. Where was the cupboard from please? Nice also!


Haha! The cupboard was from Wayfair, worth noting though that it has a bit of lateral wobble to it. I have added some reinforcement brackets in the corners so should be safe but i guess it is just by virtue of the fact that other than the top panel which is real, it is mostly made of that cheap chipboard and it is holding quite a bit of weight

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Splendid job indeed. I did not get it but does it mean the Expobar was £ 30 then?

Enjoy!


----------

